# Supernatural - Second Season



## WayneLigon (Sep 29, 2006)

*#1: In My Time Of Dying*

Very good episode. I did not really think they'd go there. But they did.


----------



## shilsen (Sep 29, 2006)

Agreed. I'm really looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2006)

I liked the conversation with the Reaper, that should have been more.  I think the episode could have been a two parter.  Still a solid show though.  I look forward to the evil clown.


----------



## takyris (Sep 29, 2006)

What? Frell! Where is it?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 29, 2006)

I watched the recap they had in the begining and then the wife wanted to watch Grey's Anatomy. Man I should have put my foot down. If what I am thinking happened I missed a good episode.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 29, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I look forward to the evil clown.



They really need to make the clown good. Now that would be something different, a clown playing against stereotype.


----------



## Mercule (Sep 29, 2006)

Somebody spoil me silly.  My DVR horked up and I'm not seeing any re-airings.

Frak!


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 29, 2006)

The episode was great


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

Part of me liked, but part of me didn't.

For one, I don't really like the metaplot episodes. I like the ones where they hunt stuff. A lot of times they manage to combine the two (like the pilot), but this was pretty much just metaplot.

For another, I'm not sure how well the talk with the reaper jibes with the shows cosmology.  I mean, their mother wasn't really an angry spirit.  Nor were ghosts of the patients in that Asylum.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> For another, I'm not sure how well the talk with the reaper jibes with the shows cosmology.  I mean, their mother wasn't really an angry spirit.  Nor were ghosts of the patients in that Asylum.




They weren't yet.  The reaper indicated it would take time, and obviously not everyone goes crazy after the same amount of time.  So, I see no real problem with it.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 30, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> They weren't yet.  The reaper indicated it would take time, and obviously not everyone goes crazy after the same amount of time.  So, I see no real problem with it.




Well, their mom was dead for what, 20 years, and the asylum patients were dead I think 30 years.  So maybe he could have stuck around and then vanished once his family was safe.
Moot point, though, with how it played out. 

I do wonder if the tone of the show will change. I generally liked the more light-hearted episodes - 



Spoiler



now that their father is dead,


 you'd think that they would have a grimmer mood.

I also wonder if they are going to introduce any more hunters. (And actually looking in Wikipedia, this seems to be true)


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 1, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I also wonder if they are going to introduce any more hunters. (And actually looking in Wikipedia, this seems to be true)




That seems to be a major thrust of next week's episode. I'm looking forward to more hunters as well. I also want to see two things back from last season: Sarah Blake, the art dealer lady from _Provenance_, who knows what the guys do and wasn't very freaked out about it, and the two Ghost Hunter guys.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 2, 2006)

Bleh. If 



Spoiler



their father is indeed dead


, I probaby won't be watching much of Season 2.


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to take this coversation off topic, but can anyone in the Columbus, Ohio area tell me when this show is on?  My wife programmed our DVR to record the show and we've got nothing so far.  We're kind of bummed about, so any help would be appreciated.  We've got Time Warner Cable if that makes any difference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 2, 2006)

Christoph the Magus said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to take this coversation off topic, but can anyone in the Columbus, Ohio area tell me when this show is on?  My wife programmed our DVR to record the show and we've got nothing so far.  We're kind of bummed about, so any help would be appreciated.  We've got Time Warner Cable if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I don't think the cable companies make a difference on this one.  It runs on Thursday 9pm on WWHO 53, our CW affiliate.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought it was cancelled, until it popped up on my DVR...


----------



## Mercule (Oct 2, 2006)

Christoph the Magus said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to take this coversation off topic, but can anyone in the Columbus, Ohio area tell me when this show is on?  My wife programmed our DVR to record the show and we've got nothing so far.  We're kind of bummed about, so any help would be appreciated.  We've got Time Warner Cable if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Here's your local CW station's page: http://www.wwhotv.com/dsp_story.cfm?storyid=43626.  According to that, it's Thursdays at 9:00pm on channel 53.

Your issue may be the merger between the WB and UPN.  That could mess up DVRs, depending on exactly how the local station(s) handled things.


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 6, 2006)

Clowns. WHY did it have to be clowns. Clowns always give me the creeps.
I give them credit for going with a not obvious source, though. It's been a while since we had a MONSTER show up and not just have it be a ghost or demon.  I wish they had mentioned the traditional 'backward hands' thing though.

I like the mention of why they drive everywhere too.  "Planes CRASH"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Clowns. WHY did it have to be clowns. Clowns always give me the creeps.
> I give them credit for going with a not obvious source, though. It's been a while since we had a MONSTER show up and not just have it be a ghost or demon.  I wish they had mentioned the traditional 'backward hands' thing though.
> 
> I like the mention of why they drive everywhere too.  "Planes CRASH"




It would also bekind of hard to get their arsenal through security every time.  Besides, that creates records of their movement since you have to present ID.  I think they drive to stay off the radar.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 6, 2006)

Not too bad.  I like the introduction of more hunter like people.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It would also bekind of hard to get their arsenal through security every time.  Besides, that creates records of their movement since you have to present ID.  I think they drive to stay off the radar.



There's ways around it.  I dont doubt they have weapon caches here and there, either hidden or in storage with friends.  And it's not like they use REAL ID's to  often.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 6, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> I wish they had mentioned the traditional 'backward hands' thing though.




Backward hands is not common to the rakshasas in Hindu myth. That's a D&D interpolation from a quality that some ghosts are supposed to have in Indian folklore.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> There's ways around it.  I dont doubt they have weapon caches here and there, either hidden or in storage with friends.  And it's not like they use REAL ID's to  often.




Yea, I know they can use fake ID, but its not like security is getting looser.  The more times they have to present ID to people that actually do check it out, the more likely that eventually they will be caught.  Its an unneccesary risk.


----------



## MojoGM (Oct 17, 2006)

I really liked this last episode, with the vampires.

So, they've made an enemy of another hunter and a friend of the hunted.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2006)

Ya, it was really good.  Sounds like that one hunter wasn't all that liked by the rest of the hunters anyway.  Another ghost story this week, looks interesting.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 17, 2006)

Christoph the Magus said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to take this coversation off topic, but can anyone in the Columbus, Ohio area tell me when this show is on?  My wife programmed our DVR to record the show and we've got nothing so far.  We're kind of bummed about, so any help would be appreciated.  We've got Time Warner Cable if that makes any difference.




My TiVo told me that when channels change callsigns, that sometimes the change doesn't percolate down to the listing you make until you delete the season pass and then recreate it. Find out what your CW station is. I didn't notice any problems, but it might be different for different DVRs.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 17, 2006)

MojoGM said:
			
		

> I really liked this last episode, with the vampires.




I especially liked them showing how the fangs drop down and disappear; that was very cool.

I certainly like that they are dealing with more and more hunters. With people like psycho-boy there, it's no wonder that their dad didn't introduce them around more as kids. It would seem that your more typical hunter is not the sanest person on the block: they'll usually be eaten up with revenge, or guilt.

I hope we see the black woman from first season, who seemed to be good friends with their dad and had some psychic powers herself.


----------



## KaosDevice (Oct 20, 2006)

I am really, really liking where they are going with this season.

-I like the culture of hunters that is devolping. I hope we see some more of ol' mullet head.

-in spite of how grimly last season ended (and hoo boy was it grim) they are still maintaining the sense of humor that made me like the show to begin with.

-it is such a gameable world. i get a lot of fun ideas from each episode.

-just seeing them cruising around with Kansas plates will always make me smile.

-the retro-rock sound track continues to make me laugh.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2006)

I enjoyed last nights zombie girl esp... some good stuff, especially when they were trying to figure out how to kill her


----------



## trancejeremy (Oct 21, 2006)

For the most part I liked the last episode, but I think the grieving over their father is kinda a drag.  Realistic, obviously. But takes the fun out of the show.


----------



## Kaledor (Oct 22, 2006)

MojoGM said:
			
		

> I really liked this last episode, with the vampires.




I think I must've missed an episode.  
The intro to this season's vampire episode showed them fighting a vampire previously and then Sam or Dean makes mention that this isn't the first vampire they've seen...

Does anybody remember the first time they cam accross a vamp?
Maybe you can refresh my memory?


----------



## trancejeremy (Oct 23, 2006)

One of the later episodes, the 20th. It's the one where they get that magic gun.


----------



## iwatt (Apr 24, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It would also bekind of hard to get their arsenal through security every time.  Besides, that creates records of their movement since you have to present ID.  I think they drive to stay off the radar.




I know this is a bit of Thread necromancy, but in Chile we get teh show a lot later 

The reason they drive around is that Dean is scared of flying. Explaining all their guns would be difficult, but even when they are extremely time constrained, they tendo to drive (end of last season).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2007)

What happened at the end?  I saw the guys digging up the grave.  I saw the FBI people get the info and drive to the cemetery.  But then weather issues happened and I didn't see anymore.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Apr 27, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What happened at the end?  I saw the guys digging up the grave.  I saw the FBI people get the info and drive to the cemetery.  But then weather issues happened and I didn't see anymore.



The lawyer fed the FBI the misleading info - and they went to the wrong cemetary. The brothers salt and burn the bones just in time as the ghost is attacking Deacon at the prison. Shot of lawyer with knowing smirk on her face as she gets into her car. Shot of brothers getting into their car with "Now we're really screwed" conversation.

The End.

My only problem is... it would be very easy for the feds to verify where the nurse was actually buried, and then the laywer is looking at obstruction of justice charges.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 27, 2007)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> My only problem is... it would be very easy for the feds to verify where the nurse was actually buried, and then the lawyer is looking at obstruction of justice charges.



That was my problem too. The lawyer could be disbarred for violating her lawyer client privilege in the first place, and then she goes and confounds it by aiding the guy's criminal behavior? Where did she go to law school? 

I kept waiting for the FBI guy's partner to show up as a demon though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## SteelDraco (Apr 27, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I kept waiting for the FBI guy's partner to show up as a demon though.



I'd honestly be a bit disappointed if the show went this direction. The Winchester boys should be pursued by the police, after all - they're stealing credit cards and killing people (or things that pose as people). It would be hard to suspend disbelief if the FBI and police never pursued them. The show has enough monster villains, so showing people as foils for the characters keeps things varied. After all, how much fun is a game if you only fight one kind of baddie? Plus, I really like the guy pursuing them. Seems like an interesting guy.

I wouldn't be too surprised if the way it plays out is that his partner is possessed, and the boys do something about it. The FBI guy realizes what's going on, and why they're doing what they're doing. He then helps them out in the future, keeping the law off their tails.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2007)

> I'd honestly be a bit disappointed if the show went this direction.



Me too, but I _expect _to be disappointed with series television.


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 4, 2007)

Another Thursday, another new ep.  

It's a plot that eventually shows up in most 'hunter' type shows, but they did a decent job on it.  The characteristic humor involved helps greatly with that.  My favorite moments being Dean mowing the grass with the biggest grin on his face I've seen in a while.

The actual Djinn was kind of boring, but they cant all be exciting, I guess.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 4, 2007)

I thought they did a good job -- as they usually do -- with the horror. The girl (whom I at first thought would eventually turn out to be Dean's girlfriend, but her origin is more fitting with his character), who looked progressively more and more haggard, was well done and the bodies hanging in the closet was excellent as well.

I liked that his wish had more of a mixed blessing beyond just the people they saved being dead. His relationship with Sammy sucking was poignant and his dad still being dead -- did the dates match when he died in real life? -- were great touches.

Oh, and 9 p.m. is crazy early to turn in when you're a grad/law student, even if you don't get along with your brother.

Anyone know if the show's been renewed for next season?


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2007)

He was turning in for a nice night with his girl!!


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 11, 2007)

Well, we're onto the finale and wow. I LOVED how they worked the 'what came before' screenshots into the music. That's one of the things I love about this show, they have GREAT timing when it comes to music, along with what music they use.

High body count today, and it's a bit more grim then most of the eps. There's a BIT of humor involved, but not as much as they usually work into it.  I'm going to miss a couple of the characters.  They might have just been one shots from their previous appearances, but I liked them.  The soldier and the new girl were a bit boring, but I guess you dont really have that much room to expand on new characters, especially when you're just going to kill them off fairly soon after.  I didnt expect the on traiter at all and she put on a pretty convincing show, IMO. "Had you going for a minute, didnt I?"

We also get a couple questions answered, but right away we get a new one.  How does their mother fit into the history of the fight? What did ash know, what happened to the Roadhouse? Did any of the regulars make it out? Sam!!??

Oh, how I HATE cliffhangers.


----------



## DonTadow (May 18, 2007)

Wow, good season finale that sets up a wierd next season. I can't help but think that next year will be its last.  There doesn't seem to be anyway to get out of the demon deal that brought Sam back.

I really liked how it took the whole season to release his dad from hell and for him to move on to a better place.  

I am a little worried that Sam might have come back "wrong" as was once said in buffy.  Same seamed a bit cold blooded.


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 18, 2007)

Hmm. I'm getting the idea they werent certain they were getting a third season here. There was a LOT of closure in this ep, even though they left the possibility for ongoing eps in.  Compare to last season's cliffhanger.

That said, wow.  We got the return of the Colt, and Colt lore in general. The return of the crossroads. Daddy climbing out of hell to help his sons. The death of a major villain. And one of the COOLEST anti-demon setups I've ever seen.  I am so stealing that giant magic circle made via railroad lines.


----------



## DonTadow (May 18, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'm getting the idea they werent certain they were getting a third season here. There was a LOT of closure in this ep, even though they left the possibility for ongoing eps in.  Compare to last season's cliffhanger.
> 
> That said, wow.  We got the return of the Colt, and Colt lore in general. The return of the crossroads. Daddy climbing out of hell to help his sons. The death of a major villain. And one of the COOLEST anti-demon setups I've ever seen.  I am so stealing that giant magic circle made via railroad lines.



LOL You too. I already started sketching out a location in my campaign where that takes place.


----------



## Sir Brennen (May 18, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> That said, wow.  We got the return of the Colt, and Colt lore in general. The return of the crossroads. Daddy climbing out of hell to help his sons. The death of a major villain. And one of the COOLEST anti-demon setups I've ever seen.  I am so stealing that giant magic circle made via railroad lines.



The devil-trap is actually very similar to ideas in the Korean manga _Priest_ (soon to be a major motion picture), which is a zombie-demon western.

But if you go to all that trouble to close off a gate to hell and prevent earth-bound demons from accessing it... why create a key that allows someone to open it again?


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 20, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Wow, good season finale that sets up a wierd next season. I can't help but think that next year will be its last.  There doesn't seem to be anyway to get out of the demon deal that brought Sam back.




Oh, I can see several ways out of it. The most important being this:

The demon's restriction was that _Dean_ couldn't try to find a way to weasel out of the deal. She said nothing about _anyone else_ doing something to break the deal.

Like oh, say, killing her dead (if they can find a means of doing so, now that the Dire Colt is out of bullets).


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 20, 2007)

I really liked the finale (although I saw 



Spoiler



the arrival of John Winchester


 coming a mile away, it still worked for me). But I have one problem with the episode. A single, glaring incongruity that keeps me from truly enjoying it.

The yellow-eyed demon is smart. Clever. Patient. And careful.

_Why the Hell did he 



Spoiler



leave the last bullet in the gun


?!?!?!_


----------



## Blastin (May 20, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I really liked the finale (although I saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree....love the show, but I wondered this myself.  Spoiler


Spoiler



I thought that Jake was gonna pull the trigger and fire the gun into the keyhole thing to get it to open, but apparently you just needed to put the barrel in....a bit weird


----------



## Wycen (May 20, 2007)

Though I missed the events leading up to this episode, it was one of the mor exciting eps this season, appropriate for the finale.  I remembered the gun from last season, but this time it reminded me of a show I caught on Showtime a couple years ago, Dead Man's Gun.

http://www.tv.com/dead-mans-gun/show/2375/summary.html

Of course that was about a gun forged in hell and probably wouldn't kill demons, but if you want to see another show about a supernatural gun, there it is.


----------



## shilsen (May 21, 2007)

Could someone post a quick synopsis of the episode for me? I took off on vacation to India and missed it. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 21, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> A single, glaring incongruity that keeps me from truly enjoying it.



Possible idea on that



Spoiler



Remember, the Colt is a holy weapon, designed to kill demons permanently.  I'm surprised he can actually TOUCH it, actually.  I'd bet there's something on it that'd keep him from removing the last bullet.  I nice throwaway line would have been good for that, thought.



As for the actual gate...maybe he didnt have a choice? There's rules to the universe we dont know. Maybe one of them is that you have to leave SOME means to open it? That or it's simply not possible to put a permanent seal on it. You see that in anime a lot, in any case.


----------



## DonTadow (May 21, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Possible idea on that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thought on seals for gates (any genre) is that at some point, you may needto put something directly into it, something that can't be put into something any other way.


----------



## Sugarmouse (May 22, 2007)

I watched the two episodes back to back, and although I really like Supernatural, this two parter season ender was too Hollywood for me. Some parts were too cliche, especially in part two.  :\ 

The big attraction that Supernatural has (imho) is that they tend to blur the formula in the execution. The werewolf episode being a point in case for me. The formula is still there of course, but the grimness allows for the cost of (subjective) victory to be given play time. 

Let's see where season three takes us. Hooray for tongue-in-cheek gallows humour.


----------



## Crothian (May 22, 2007)

What was too Hollywood?


----------



## Sugarmouse (May 23, 2007)

*Spoilers in here, by way of explanation!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> What was too Hollywood?




Sorry for the delay, Crothian. 

Initially - it was the feel of how part two progressed. I need to spoiler this stuff... hmm, ok Blacktexting:

1) The first instance is the 'repetition' of how Dean sold his soul. I think I understand what the writers were trying to do (i.e. it was the only thing that Dean knew of that was a surefire way to get Sam back without any attached badness (I think the Demon was just twisting the knife a bit, personally - I could be wrong however it felt too close together to what John had done for Dean. 

2) The roadhouse massacre survivor, Helen. Sure - it was a heavy plot device. But it would have been more fulfilling to my persona as the viewer if that part of thestoryline had been resolved next season. A rewrite (yes, I know all about hindsight being 20/20   ) with Ash calling Dean with the safe info is an alternative. Helen showing up to help the Winchester boys seemed too forced to me.

3) Bobby's lines after they manage to close the gate. Once again, it seemed too forced to me.  

Perhaps it was also the pacing of the episode. I believe that there was concern that there wasn't a third season for the writers? Maybe tried to cram too much into these two episodes. Ah well.


----------



## trancejeremy (May 23, 2007)

I don't think they got renewed until after a day or two after the finale was aired. So I guess they wrapped up all the loose ties as quickly as possible. It definitely felt rushed to me, anyway.  But better that than leaving things hanging for ever.


----------



## Nightfall (May 23, 2007)

Yeah ST:G suffers/suffered from that.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'm getting the idea they werent certain they were getting a third season here. There was a LOT of closure in this ep, even though they left the possibility for ongoing eps in.  Compare to last season's cliffhanger.
> 
> That said, wow.  We got the return of the Colt, and Colt lore in general. The return of the crossroads. Daddy climbing out of hell to help his sons. The death of a major villain. And one of the COOLEST anti-demon setups I've ever seen.  I am so stealing that giant magic circle made via railroad lines.



Heh, yeah. I've been planning an Angel/Buffy game set in Tarantino's LA and I'm going to figure out some way to do something comparable.


----------

